# Rip xp



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

29% of the computers in the world, some 500 million still are using XP.


----------



## RDuke (May 11, 2013)

I'll continue to use XP for as long as it will perform. I have a 1st generation Acer Aspire netbook running XP and it would be difficult to replace the OS without going to one of the distros of Linux. I cracked the machine open a few years ago and upped the RAM to 1.5 GB which is all the machine will recognize. That still is not a lot of processing power. I am more concerned about using a browser that will be kept up to date (read antivirus). Chrome is the option that I chose. I'm not too worried. It just keeps going and going.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have been replacing computers the last two months at the different companies I work for. They needed to be upgraded and this was a good excuse. I travel tomorrow to finish setting up that last two.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

RDuke said:


> I'll continue to use XP for as long as it will perform. I have a 1st generation Acer Aspire netbook running XP and it would be difficult to replace the OS without going to one of the distros of Linux. I cracked the machine open a few years ago and upped the RAM to 1.5 GB which is all the machine will recognize. That still is not a lot of processing power. I am more concerned about using a browser that will be kept up to date (read antivirus). Chrome is the option that I chose. I'm not too worried. It just keeps going and going.


I was a long-time hold out on Windows 98se. The issue wasn't so much security as it was hardware & software compatibility. Vendors stopped including Win98 support for new applications, and newer hardware didn't include Win98 drivers. It got to the place where I couldn't even find a printer that worked with Win98. Expect the same to be true for XP.


----------



## RDuke (May 11, 2013)

Nevada said:


> I was a long-time hold out on Windows 98se. The issue wasn't so much security as it was hardware & software compatibility. Vendors stopped including Win98 support for new applications, and newer hardware didn't include Win98 drivers. It got to the place where I couldn't even find a printer that worked with Win98. Expect the same to be true for XP.


Before I retired at the beginning of last year we had production machinery that sent a command to a printer at the end of each cycle. When the printer died we searched high and low to find a Win98 compatible printer. This was in 2013.


----------

